# Breville dual boiler - chemical smell from steam wand



## Holeigh Reilly-Hynes (8 mo ago)

Hi all,
I descaled my breville dual boiler for the first time a couple of weeks ago (using breville solution and followed breville instructions) however everytime I use the steam wand I can smell a chemical smell that I can only assume is the descale solution. Does anyone know how I can get rid of this?

Thanks


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

There is a boiler drain screw on the front of the machine, above the drip tray on the right side. Take the rubber cover off, unscrew both the screws so the water drains into your drip tray, then let the machine refill the boilers. I usually do this twice or three times with a descale.

If you have the older machine without this feature, you'll need to get a syringe with a long tube, and fit it through one of the ports at the top of the steam boiler on the inside of the machine, and manually remove the contaminated water.


----------



## Holeigh Reilly-Hynes (8 mo ago)

Hi Hestu,

Thanks for your reply. Yes my machine has those screws so I will try emptying again. I did do it about 3 times originally but it must need emptying again


----------

